# Home needed for King Pigeons in Marin County, CA



## magwhls (Oct 29, 2003)

A small flock of white king pigeons, about 4 or 5, need a good home. They need an aviary situation, possibly with the option to fly free and come home to roost. Currently they live in an outdoor enclosure but do not fly outside.

They are located Marin County, CA. If interested, sound email to [email protected]


----------

